# New pic of my oscar



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

My oscar is the greediest fish i've got he eats and eats but its help him grow.

I've had him about 6 months, got him when he was about 2" and he hasn't stopped growing since. He's a quality fish!!!!!

Sorry about the flash


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn nice fish


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great pics, how big???

Moved to NoN-P Pictures and Video.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

lookin' good


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great lookin fish


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice oscar


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

he is about 6 inches


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

awesome fish man! great color! NICE FLASH TOO!!....(kidding)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great looking O, what are you keeping him in?


----------

